# Public apology



## Dario (Apr 12, 2007)

On my thread "Moving (WOOD) sale" ... I quoted a price that didn't agree with the posted price for each wood later on (on the pics).

It was an oversight on my side and I do apologize.  If anyone think I overcharged them...just let me know and I will issue you a REFUND - no questions asked.

That said, I am saddened that on an email, *I am compared to a used car salesman who does bait and switch * [V].  By posting a lower price to attract buyers then jacking it up.  I could have easily made the correction or adjustment if only it was brought to my attention earlier (and the proper way).


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 12, 2007)

Dario:  We all respect you as an honest and honorable member of our community.  Apparently a lone individual was having a bad day or perhaps you ran into someone doesn't know you or understand the system here.

I would never hesitate to do business with you and hazard a guess that there are a lot of people who agree with me!![^]


----------



## penhead (Apr 12, 2007)

Not to hijack your thread here Dario, you have many here on IAP that trust and respect you, you donate money to the IAP as you did in your 'moving' thread,
and just to play devils advocate, perhaps the misunderstanding was in your post:

&lt;quote&gt;
Would $5.50 per piece of the 3x3x12 mesquite and huisache be reasonable? For bowl blanks that is roughly 5x8x11 I am thinking $17.00/piece.
&lt;/quote&gt;

I believe there was several posts that were interested in that size/price.

Just a thought.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 12, 2007)

Dario, anyone that has ever done business with you (or been around here long for that matter) knows that 1) an error of this nature was certainly not intentional, and 2) you would have immediately (and most apologetically) corrected the problem once it was brought to your attention.

There's really nothing more that needs be said. At least not as far as I'm concerned. And I will continue to buy from you after you get moved. I'm only saddened that we'll no longer be able to get together when I come to San Antonio.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 12, 2007)

Dario,

You Rock Buddy...[]

Class act all the way![]


----------



## Dario (Apr 12, 2007)

Randy,  Thank you.

John,  I did post that and I mentioned that it was an oversight on my side.  I also edited the price right after it was brought to my attention.

That said...it is NOT the money that counts to me.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 12, 2007)

I find it hard to imagine anyone who has been around here for more than a month adopting the attitude that you're dishonest.  That was a cheap shot and whoever it was ought to be horse-whipped.  BTW, I do have one if anyone wants to borrow it.[}]


----------



## gketell (Apr 12, 2007)

Somebody has their head up their behind on this one; and it isn't Dario.
It's really sad when someone's first response is to assume the worst and flame away.  At least they had the class to not do it on the public forum.  

Dario, you are class act.  Thanks for all the education you have provided me and other readers of this site.

GK


----------



## Nolan (Apr 12, 2007)

I guess some just dont know you that well.. I think the offer to donate a % of the net to IAP says it all.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 12, 2007)

I'll add my voice to the chorus - that anyone would suspect that it was anything more than an honest mistake in dealing with you clearly suggests that they are a new member.  I've always known you to be very honest and generous, willing to both help IAP and our fellow members by donating your time here answering questions, and by donating wood and money.  I agree with Greg - at least the buyer had the presence of mind not to raise the issue, at least in those terms, in a public forum.


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 12, 2007)

Dario,

That individual is a poor judge of character! The short time I've been here and the few times we've had direct communication caused me to send you an email message telling you that you are a man of INTEGRITY AND CHARACTER. When I was trying to buy some of this wood from you, you wrote back and said "If you're going to be in Texas anyway, you don't want to pay my prices for wood you can get here really inexpensively." There are other reasons, but that's clear enough. I stand by my words. This world needs more folks like you.

With highest regard,
Gary


----------



## LEAP (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd like to add my voice to those in support of Dario. He has always given me the impression of a man of honor and integrity. Even if he hangs around with a bunch of wood junkies. It must be the company he keeps that lead people to think bad of him.[]


----------



## stevers (Apr 13, 2007)

I agree with all above. Haven't bought from Dario yet, but have received lits of good advice and even a PM with good advice. Whoever would do such a thing obviously does not know Dario very well or was just having a bad day.

You have my support and don't let one sour apple spoil your day.


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 13, 2007)

I am in agreement with everyone that has posted a remark in your favor. I know that we all have bad days but the peron should have had the common courtesy to contact you first before saying or making any bad comments.  I am sorry that this has happened to you. You know as well as we all do that you are a decent, honest person and let this rool off of your back like water on a ducks back. Take care and keep up the good work.

Mike


----------



## Pipes (Apr 13, 2007)

Dario like I said befor what ever is fair . Your a great guy to deal with and I duno yet what I was charged but....  I am sure more than sure it a be fair . YOU always are . IMHO there is not a better guy on this forum or more honest to deal with and I have bought a few things from you . And it was always as expected or better .. By the way I need a pay Pal bill with that wege added on sent to wallacewallac1@comcast.net   ..How could someone be upset with one a the best guys on here . and we all know it ... 

thanks 

pipes


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 13, 2007)

Dario, I have been here for a few years and have always found you
to be a great help to fellow penturners.
Please don't think that remarks of someone reflect the majority
on this site.


----------



## gokartergo (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't even think you need to apologize.  We are human and we all make mistakes. If someone called you a used car salesman.. They must be one themselves.. It takes one to now one.. []


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 13, 2007)

Dario, I to would like to add that i think you are a great asset to this forum.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 13, 2007)

Hiya Dario, while you're sellings cars, do you think that you could get rid of mine for me? Its been a couple of weeks and nobody wants my little Marlin[]

Of course I'm just joking with you. I hope you are as thick skinned as me and don't take others comments to heart. 

I have been back to your previous threads, but I don't think you mentioned which way you were going to go with your venture?
Is this sale part of the move. I am pretty sure there are loads of members holding thumbs for you.

Best of luck
Steven


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 13, 2007)

I have done business with Dario, exchanged emails and talked with him over the phone.  No disrespect to anyone else intended, but I would be proud if he moved next door to me.

He is a truly classy individual and an asset to our community.  I think the individual who insulted Dario owes him an apology.


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 13, 2007)

Ditto to everything above.  Smile Dario, you are loved.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 13, 2007)

Echo all of the above and as Cav said I would hope that Dario recives an apology via email from the member who insulted him.


----------



## airrat (Apr 13, 2007)

Mistakes happen and when you are in the process of going through everything and packing for a move it can really happen.  Whomever got upset needs a chill pill and if they don't like the corrected price they should just turn it down instead of throwing insults.

Cav I would be happy if he moved next to me too.   That way I could raid his wood pile more often.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 13, 2007)

Don't worry about Dario, you're ok by me.

Everybody makes mistakes, it's how we handle mistakes is what counts.


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 13, 2007)

Dario, I agree with everyone, class act.  Don't let it get you down, things just happen sometimes.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 13, 2007)

You are the class act, Dario. Anyone who has been here, or on other forums with you knows that. The other individual is the one with personal problems. Carry on friend.


----------



## Mikey (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />I have done business with Dario, exchanged emails and talked with him over the phone.  No disrespect to anyone else intended, but I would be proud if he moved next door to me.
> 
> He is a truly classy individual and an asset to our community.  I think the individual who insulted Dario owes him an apology.



I sure don't want him next door to me. I'd be too tempted to break into his garage and get some of that burl he always has.[][]

I too have bought from Dario and had no problems. 

I wish I could say the same about an actual used car salesman.[]


----------



## GBusardo (Apr 13, 2007)

Dario, 
I wouldn't even think twice.  Don't sweat it.      Mistakes are made, we are all human, S*** happens.


----------



## whatwoodido (Apr 13, 2007)

With all do respect.  I can understand that Dario felt insulted, but the person did it in private. Which on the IAP site should be commended, since everyone likes to fling mud and dung at the drop of a hat.  It is unfortunate that the person offering the offense, while not named has now received public criticism.  

I assume that Dario made an effort to resolve the situation privately before making his post.  If his goal had been just to apologize, I think he could have apologized without noting that he received a complaint.  And if he didn't make an effort to work it out with the offender I am sure he will apologize for bringing it to the IAP site before making an effort to resolve the issue privately.

I have done many transactions with many members of this group, not sure if Dario is one of them or not, but I agree Dario has a very good reputation and I am not aware of anyone feeling mistreated by him.  And I would not hesitate in buying something from him if I found it of interest to me.

Drew


----------



## jedgerton (Apr 13, 2007)

Dario,

About the unkind comment you received, I'm reminded of something that happened to me.  At a particular fast food restaurant, my family and I got the worst and most discourteous service ever.  I really had some hard feelings toward that restaurant.  About two weeks later, my wife stopped by the same restaurant again (not sure why) but in the process, locked our then two year old son in the car with the keys.  Because this was in the middle of a hot summer day in Florida, the fire dept. was summoned, a window was broken and all was well again.  While all of this was happening, the restaurant provided drinks and food for the family and the firefighters.

The lesson for me was that even the best of people can have a bad day.  Perhaps the person who emailed you was having one of those bad days.  I'm just hoping the good days will outnumber the bad ones for me.

John


----------



## jscola (Apr 13, 2007)

Dario is one of the people that I trust the most & He is a value to this site.   Maybe the person was having a bad day.    You are the best Dario!!   Joe S.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Apr 13, 2007)

I have dealt with Dario in the past and have the utmost respect for his honesty and integrity. Like others have said - maybe the complainant was having a bad day. At least he had enough sense to complain in private.


----------



## Mudder (Apr 13, 2007)

I would suspect that the person making those accusations is absolutely perfect and has never made a mistake in their life.


I see no need to defend you Dario as your integrity and reputation for honesty speaks for itself.


----------



## richstick1 (Apr 13, 2007)

I was one of the people that mentioned interest at the $5.50 price for 3x3x12, and when the first price went up and then was corrected, well, I never gave it a second thought!  I'm a noob here, but it's obvious to me that you are a great guy.  I hope the offender apologizes, or at the very least realizes that they made a comment that was very poorly thought out.  In the short time I've been on this board, I've seen that it is a very tight knit community - nobody selling on here would survive for long by being dishonest.  Bummer - but, shake it off - you OBVIOUSLY have alot of friends here 

BTW - I would still have bought the 3x3 mesquite at $8 - but, well, I got hollered at by LOML for all my recent wood/tool purchases.  I have way more tools and wood than skill at this point


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 13, 2007)

So... Does anybody want to start a "We Love Dario" fan club???[8D]


----------



## Dario (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by whatwoodido_
> <br />but the person did it in private....It is unfortunate that the person offering the offense, while not named has now received public criticism.



Drew,

Very good point.  Right or wrong, I should have not let "passion" get the better of me.  The old adage that it is best to wait a day before posting something of this nature applies (w/c I didn't follow) [B)].

I do appreciate this post a lot. It offers a "refeshing" view [^]


----------



## Tanner (Apr 13, 2007)

Gee, even in private that's mean to just jump on someone without asking the person to explain.  To top it off it was Dario, who is always eager to help people with questions.  Weird, maybe someone was just having a bad day.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />So... Does anybody want to start a "We Love Dario" fan club???[8D]



I already did... about two years ago. Wanna join? []


----------



## Jerryconn (Apr 13, 2007)

I have bought from Dario in the past and will again, without hesitation.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 13, 2007)

Dario... you should feel so ashamed you send all your wood to me for free. !![]


----------



## Roy99664 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have dealt with Dario and found him to fair and eager to help out fellow penturners. I would buy a used car from him any day.[^]


----------



## Tuba707 (Apr 15, 2007)

Seriously, if all used cars salesmen were that honest, who would buy new cars? =)

I had a guy that I traded with tell me that he would never trade with me again because I accidently told him I would throw in a few Rose Myrtle burl blanks.  I thought I had some left but could never find them, so I replaced them with some other nice blanks.  He was quite upset after all this and when the package came, the mailer had torn open and all of the blanks had come out ($40 worth.)  So I sent him a new envelope with replacement blanks and when he got them, he told me they were unuseable because they were unlabeled, and I've never heard back from him since.  Not that I'm too upset that I've not heard back from him =)

We all have those days, just some make it a habit 

Thank you for your integrity and honesty in correcting the error as soon as it was pointed out!


----------



## RogerGarrett (Apr 15, 2007)

Dario was one of the first people I noticed at the IAP when I joined the site - he was the one who was giving way, selling, and trading all kinds of really cool wood.  What was that deal..........lunchbox special?  Gardner Special?  Cook's Special????  Anyway - that was fun - and the wood was outstanding.  He's donated items, given away won items, held auctions............

I can't imagine he would ever intentionally hurt anyone's feelings.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## pete00 (Apr 15, 2007)

I trust Dario probably more than i trust me.....[]

Life time member of Dario Fan Club.


----------



## bob393 (Apr 15, 2007)

Dario;

Don't swett the small stuff..  It's all small stuff!

Just keeping it real.


----------

